# Hayes stile Track Bumpers



## chaingun (Jan 4, 2008)

I have been putting this project off for a while. I had some steel lying around for awhile so looking through a Walthers catalog I saw these Hays style bumpers. I decided I am a welding kind of guy – I could do that. So I whipped up about 10 of them.





































I used ¼ inch solid square stock for the legs and 1/8X1/2 inch strap for the bumper pad. I welded 10 penny duplex nails on the bottom of the legs to stick in the ground.
Best, Ted


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

Ted, They REALLY look nice!! Nice job!!

Ed


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Those are great, Ted. You need to market them. I could use a few myself...


----------



## audi84 (Jan 13, 2008)

As Stan said , you need to market them I would buy at least 6, so ?????












audi84, ne: Noel1


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice. You should sell them. I'd use them replace my Aristo ones! 

-Brian


----------



## bvdrr (Jan 3, 2008)

Iv'e wondered bafore why someone didn't make these, I have tryed before to make some out of 332 rail without success. Good job
Fred


----------



## hawkeye2 (Jan 6, 2008)

Look good Ted. I like the nails to anchor them with. That is an idea that could be adapted to indoor RRs and other scale too.

Doug


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Cool. Nice job and like the color. I need some. Later RJD


----------



## chaingun (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks for the kind comments. I never thought of selling them. I guess if there was enough interest I could do some for folks here on MLS. I would have to figure material cost. I think Aristo bumpers sell for around $6.50 a pop. I may not be able to beat that but think I could get in the ball park. Let me know if you are interested and I will get out my pencil and do the math. 
Best, Ted


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By chaingun on 17 Dec 2009 06:55 AM 
Let me know if you are interested and I will get out my pencil and do the math. 

Hi Ted, I'm interested. Contact me offline. [email protected]


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Ted i'd be in for a bunch as well, you can pm me. let me know how much $.


----------



## Bob in Kalamazoo (Apr 2, 2009)

I would be interested in a few. I only have one spot right now where i could use one, but I'd want to get probably at least three.
Bob


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

Put me down for 8 or 10. [email protected] 

jack


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

And a new Cottage industry is born







You do live in a cottage don't you Ted?


----------



## chaingun (Jan 4, 2008)

Ya JJ - 
a single-wide with attached bunker.


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow, Nice job... Put me down for a half dozen..


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By chaingun on 27 Dec 2009 06:01 PM 
Ya JJ - 
a single-wide with attached bunker. 

Bunkers are kewl


----------



## chaingun (Jan 4, 2008)

Hi All, 
Just a heads up to let you know I am finally ready to make these up for anyone interested. I am asking $8 ea. plus shipping. I have decided not to paint them so you can customize them for your pike. ( I just hate to paint). I have 40 units ordered from MLS members already, so if you want any let me know asap. I am retired and this could get to be a lot of work and eat in to my train time and that scares me. So strike while the iron & stinger are hot! 
Best, Ted


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Ted put me down for 5. You can contact me through a PM where I can give you info. Later RJD


----------



## Cyborg1 (Jun 16, 2009)

Ted, put me down for 10. I sent you a message. Thanks, Joe


----------



## jgallaway81 (Jan 5, 2009)

If you take paypal, I'll take [email protected] url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Providers/HtmlEditorProviders/CEHtmlEditorProvider/Load.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## chaingun (Jan 4, 2008)

Got ya down for 6 units. I hope to be shipping by late next week. I will PM you with payment info then. 
Best, Ted 
Ted Johnson 
Salome, AZ


----------



## PinDr (Jun 24, 2010)

Those are awesome!!! I would like ten (10) units! Please email me at [email protected]


----------



## chaingun (Jan 4, 2008)

OK PinDr - email sent. Thanks for the kind words. 
Best,Ted


----------



## Bob in Kalamazoo (Apr 2, 2009)

Hi Ted, 
I first requested 3 of these back in Dec 2009 (or about then). Do you still have me down of the list to get them? If not, please add me.
Bob


----------



## chaingun (Jan 4, 2008)

Hi Bob, 
Thanks for reminding me. I got ya covered, had a little health glitch but should be shipping in about 10 days. I will PM you when ready and we can get the deal done. 
Best,Ted


----------



## mgilger (Feb 22, 2008)

Ted,
I would like to sign up for 10. 
Thanks,
Mark


----------



## bvdrr (Jan 3, 2008)

Hey Ted hows the track bumpers coming? You had me dwn for 4 of them I hope?
Fred


----------



## chaingun (Jan 4, 2008)

Hey Fred, 
Got cha covered. Plugging away on them but lost a couple of days due to rain. Not complaining, need all we can get here in the desert. Should be ready to ship in the next week or so. I will pm you when ready. 
Best, Ted


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

Does anyone know the status of Chaingun? The last contact I had with him was Feb 5th; he never told me how to pay him for the ten Hayes bumpers I wanted. No response to my email April 2nd. I'm sure we all hope he's well. 

JackM


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Richard Snyder made me some that bolted onto the rail in 4 points to keep the LS guys from running off the track.


----------



## mgilger (Feb 22, 2008)

Got mine several weeks ago and already placed an order and received for a second order. Satisfied customer. 
Mark
*http://mmg-garden-rr.webs.com*


----------



## fred j (Jan 12, 2011)

Posted By JackM on 14 Apr 2011 03:56 PM 
Does anyone know the status of Chaingun? The last contact I had with him was Feb 5th; he never told me how to pay him for the ten Hayes bumpers I wanted. No response to my email April 2nd. I'm sure we all hope he's well. 

JackM 
Join the club Jack, guess we dont rate....


----------



## bvdrr (Jan 3, 2008)

Received my bumpers two days after they were shipped. Even better than I thought,really first class,great service! Can't say enough about this first class product.
Fred


----------



## mgilger (Feb 22, 2008)

Does anyone know if Ted is still making these? I've sent him two emails with no reply's. I need a few more of his bumpers.

Thanks,
Mark
*http://mmg-garden-rr.webs.com/*


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By mgilger on 10 Oct 2012 08:03 AM 
Does anyone know if Ted is still making these? I've sent him two emails with no reply's. I need a few more of his bumpers.

Thanks,
Mark
*http://mmg-garden-rr.webs.com/* 

Sad to say but Ted passed away on April 22nd this year. His wife did a post in May telling of his passing.


----------



## mrstrain (Jan 13, 2010)

Have you checked out these bumpers from Locomotive Joe? http://locomotivejoe.ecrater.com/p/11716784/g-scale-model-train-hayes-style


----------

